# Symphony in C Movement 1 Adante Moderato



## wainscottbl (Sep 18, 2016)

My first symphony. I'm working on the second movement, where I am building more complex motifs. Anyway, here it is. 

[video=youtube;6hnvR9gkBu0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hnvR9gkBu0[/video]


----------



## PiP (Sep 21, 2016)

This is great, Wainscott! Who is playing the music?


----------



## wainscottbl (Sep 21, 2016)

PiP said:


> This is great, Wainscott! Who is playing the music?



The Academy of St. Martin in the Fields. Kidding...the software MuseScore.


----------



## PiP (Sep 21, 2016)

So how does musicscore work?


----------



## wainscottbl (Sep 23, 2016)

PiP said:


> So how does musicscore work?



I could tell you, but then I would have to kill you.   Basically, it's a MIDI composition program where you can compose music. Pretty much any instrument is at your fingertips. You can convert the MIDI to MP3--or is it 4? Well, it's completely free. It's worth a try. 

https://musescore.org/


----------

